# Portland Herf... May 17th???



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I am going to be in Portland next weekend and since i am missing the NYC Herf doue to those evil things called employers anyone want to get together and smoke a couple of stogies that night?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> I am going to be in Portland next weekend and since i am missing the NYC Herf doue to those evil things called employers anyone want to get together and smoke a couple of stogies that night?


Maine or Oregon?


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Oregon...guess i should of been more clear


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Nerachnia said:


> Oregon...guess i should of been more clear


where, specifically, in Portland will you be at?


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Oxford Suites Portland - Jantzen Beach Hotel
12226 N Jantzen Drive • Portland, Oregon 97217
Phone: (503) 283-3030 • Fax: (503) 735-1661
Toll Free: (800) 548-7848


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Nerachnia said:


> Oxford Suites Portland - Jantzen Beach Hotel


Okay, on the Columbia. That means that no one place is closer than another.

You into microbrews and loud environments are more into a quiet cigar bar?


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Just so you know, right on Jantzen Beach there is a cool cigar shop called Pauls. You should deffinitley stop by.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Okay, on the Columbia. That means that no one place is closer than another.
> 
> You into microbrews and loud environments are more into a quiet cigar bar?


Quiet cigar bar with good coffee


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Nerachnia said:


> Quiet cigar bar with good coffee


The Shilo it is. What does the Stumptown crew think?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

My calendar says the 17th is free. I'm game.
Any reason is a good reason to herf, IMHO.
:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Wonder if we could wrangle any of the WA crew to join in...

What do you say, Charlie?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Unfortunately I will be unable to make this one.....Much as i would love to, work takes precedent on this one.....:BS


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, looks like this is a go (well, at least I got my permission slip :tu)

*Location:
Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551

Date:
5/17/08
Time:
4:00 p.m.ish
*Hope there is a hockey game to watch :tu


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for organizing this ... I will see you there!!!!

Corey


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll try to make it.

Hopefully I'll see you all there !

:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Nerachnia said:


> Awesome. Thanks for organizing this ... I will see you there!!!!
> 
> Corey


Corey - do you need a ride or are you good?

If you are driving by yourself, when you get there, ask the bartender for where Jon and Mark are. We're known agents of destruction.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Corey - do you need a ride or are you good?
> 
> If you are driving by yourself, when you get there, ask the bartender for where Jon and Mark are. We're known agents of destruction.


I am good but thanks. Ill google directions but i have a rent a car! I appreciate the offer!!


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess somebody else is going to have to do all the talking... looks like I won't be making it to this one :ss


I'm heading to Chinook Winds with my wife and parents that day and probably won't be back until late... if by some miracle I'm home in time, I'll wander by.


----------



## FredAhhh10 (Jul 27, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> You into microbrews and loud environments are more into a quiet cigar bar?


I'm new to the area, so where is the cigar bar with the microbrews?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

FredAhhh10 said:


> I'm new to the area, so where is the cigar bar with the microbrews?


The Horse Brass, 45th and Belmont
http://www.horsebrass.com/

very nice place


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

FredAhhh10 said:


> I'm new to the area, so where is the cigar bar with the microbrews?


Are you still in the Dalles? That is a long drive to the Horse Brass if so.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

I just wanted to thank the guys that came on down!!

vstrommark
Jquirt
and Tripp

I had a great time and it was nice to take a break from work to have a good smoke and great coversation!! Thanks Guys!!

Corey


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> The Horse Brass, 45th and Belmont
> http://www.horsebrass.com/
> 
> very nice place


And the only place to get Duchesse de Bourgogne on tap!

Not to mention that it sits beside on of the best beer stores in the PNW.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> And the only place to get Duchesse de Bourgogne on tap!
> 
> Not to mention that it sits beside on of the best beer stores in the PNW.


So, when are you headed down for a Stumptown herf? :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> So, when are you headed down for a Stumptown herf? :ss


Aren't we heading up to herf with them in the near future?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

******, this Tuesday night at Smoky Joes is a go..... Otherwise pick a date and time and we will be there!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

See.. Mark was talking about this on Saturday about a herf trip to SeaTac area. Unfortunately, I forgot to write down the date that he had in mind.

But it involved you and your house. So, I think you should know about it.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm good with that but next month I will be on the 7 to 3 pm shift so a herf on the weekend will be doable (except week of June 8th when we will be on the ship)


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Aren't we heading up to herf with them in the near future?


next Tuesday is the plan. Not the 20th as I have a class and another meeting that keeps me tied up until 9pm


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Mark, pm me with your travel plans and I'll get the ball rolling.....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> So, when are you headed down for a Stumptown herf? :ss


I'm down for that. When do these prestigious events occur?


----------

